# Is Bottle Brush Tree Toxic??



## marty10f (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a bottle brush tree in my yard (never been sprayed) and I wanted to build my teil a play gym from it. I've looked online and I just want to make sure that this tree is not toxic, Thanks!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have heard of others using it, but see what others say as i am not personally familiar with it


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Bottlebrush is a native Australian tree. It's nontoxic and part of the natural diet of wild cockatiels. 

http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/factsheets/Birds/Cockatiels/624
http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts1/Pet_Cockatiel_Care.html


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have bottle brush perches. I didn't make them myself, though.


----------



## Motley (Jun 5, 2012)

Like tielfan said the Bottlebrush is native to Australia  I am from Australia and have one in my yard. I pick the flowers for my tiels and they like eating them


----------



## marty10f (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank You I wanted make sure before I used them.


----------

